# Andreas Eriksen vs Atesh Salih



## 6485b025t (Sep 26, 2020)

At the request of @spiderchad


----------



## wasted (Sep 26, 2020)

I'd love to look like either one of them ngl


----------



## Short Ugly and Brown (Sep 26, 2020)

chadpreet mogs




Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 26, 2020)

Let the battle begin @abmonger


----------



## Copeful (Sep 26, 2020)

Salih mogs by a full point


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 26, 2020)

Short Ugly and Brown said:


> chadpreet mogs
> View attachment 695279


looks italian and fully med


----------



## Deleted member 6402 (Sep 26, 2020)

Eriksen looks uncanny


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 26, 2020)

*are you fucking kidding me. Atesh is an umoggable embodiement of tall dark handsome while eriksen is an european monkey king. Also didnt he make a thread calling eriksen gay jfl




*


----------



## Hozay (Sep 26, 2020)

Atesh mogs automatically because of darker features


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 26, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> *are you fucking kidding me. Atesh is an umoggable embodiement of tall dark handsome while eriksen is an european monkey king. Also didnt he make a thread calling eriksen gay jfl
> 
> View attachment 695285
> *


am not making fun of eriksen but I think he is definitely gay man


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 26, 2020)

Hozay said:


> Atesh mogs automatically because of darker features


Dark hair, blue/green eyes and tan skin is unmoggable coloring tbh


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 26, 2020)

@DrunkenSailor @Darkstrand get in here!


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 26, 2020)

Fuckmachine said:


> Eriksen looks uncanny


nah he looks a bit chink but that's all


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 26, 2020)

Fuck Salih is winning


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 26, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> Fuck Salih is winning


It’s over son. Take the Atesh Salih pill.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 26, 2020)

Hardly anybody is voting considering how many have viewed the thread


----------



## Darkstrand (Sep 26, 2020)

We have to take into account that all the ethics will vote Salih cause they actually believe they'll look like him one day


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 26, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> We have to take into account that all the ethics will vote Salih cause they actually believe they'll look like him one day


Stfu


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Sep 26, 2020)

Darkstrand said:


> We have to take into account that all the ethics will vote Salih cause they actually believe they'll look like him one day


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Sep 26, 2020)

@larsanova69 looks good in these photos


----------



## Deleted member 3702 (Sep 26, 2020)

atesh is like the chosen son of st gandy


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 26, 2020)

*doesnt matter who mogs because..*














Spoiler



[



]


----------



## Truthmirrorcoper (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi @abmonger 😝 😝 😝 😝 😝 😝


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 26, 2020)

Whoever voted for eriksen identify yourself retards


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 26, 2020)

Why is this battle so close wtf it is clearly that atesh mogs jfl at the state of this forum


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 26, 2020)

the battle rages on


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 26, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> Why is this battle so close wtf it is clearly that atesh mogs jfl at the state of this forum


White copers it is what it is


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> White copers it is what it is


Atesh won by 1 vote. End of discussion

wtf now its 12 to 12


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 26, 2020)

@everyone gtfih and vote


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 26, 2020)

Who do we decide who wins? Closest to 20 votes in 2 hours or what


----------



## Deleted member 8919 (Sep 26, 2020)

Eriksen by far


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 26, 2020)

Eriksen takes the lead


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 26, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> Eriksen takes the lead


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 26, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> Who do we decide who wins? Closest to 20 votes in 2 hours or what


whoever has the most votes when people stop viewing the thread


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 26, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> whoever has the most votes when people stop viewing the thread


changed my vote to eriksen, death to all coping ethniggs


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 26, 2020)

me talking to Salih voters to vote for Eriksen


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 26, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> changed my vote to eriksen, death to all coping ethniggs


@abmonger lol


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 26, 2020)

why did you not make voters visible lol


----------



## Deleted member 6986 (Sep 26, 2020)

this north atlantid guy mogs, darker features are better


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 26, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> why did you not make voters visible lol


they are not visible


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 26, 2020)

thats what i said, but why tho


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 26, 2020)

SociallyAwkward said:


> this north atlantid guy mogs, darker features are better


Eriksen has a better face thats why


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 26, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> thats what i said, but why tho


It would be 15-16 right now if it wasn’t for your traitorous vote


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 26, 2020)

@abmonger viewing the battle right now


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 26, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> @abmonger viewing the battle right now


----------



## Deleted member 3990 (Sep 26, 2020)

Trungvu said:


> *are you fucking kidding me. Atesh is an umoggable embodiement of tall dark handsome while eriksen is an european monkey king. Also didnt he make a thread calling eriksen gay jfl
> 
> View attachment 695285
> *


Want to explain why eriksen looks like a monkey king?


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Sep 26, 2020)

inb4 :

"fuck andreas eriksen"

"no women would choose andreas eriksen over atesh salih"

"andreas eriksen is massively overrated"

"andreas eriksen is boneless cuck eyed, if he posted here he would be rated high tier normie"


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 26, 2020)

Vote for Eriksen


----------



## SadnessWYJ (Sep 26, 2020)

Eriksen looks like gigchad meme


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 26, 2020)

SadnessWYJ said:


> Eriksen looks like gigchad meme


he does lol


----------



## Deleted member 9771 (Sep 26, 2020)

Atesh mogs and its not even close


----------



## aestheticallypleasin (Sep 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> At the request of @spiderchad
> 
> View attachment 695258
> View attachment 695264
> ...



eriksen mogs and its not even close, atesh looks good in a few modelling photos thats it


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 26, 2020)

aestheticallypleasin said:


> eriksen mogs and its not even close, atesh looks good in a few modelling photos thats it


both have one of the best eye areas in the world but Eriksen mogs overall. He is the best looking guy on the planet


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 26, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> both have one of the best eye areas in the world but Eriksen mogs overall. He is the best looking guy on the planet


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 26, 2020)

@abmonger poll is doing good but


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 26, 2020)

@abmonger you thought this would be landslide victory at the start didnt you


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 26, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> @abmonger you thought this would be landslide victory at the start didnt you


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 26, 2020)

abmonger said:


> It’s over son. Take the Atesh Salih pill.


You might be taking the Eriksen pill right now


----------



## FastBananaCEO (Sep 26, 2020)

Had the pleasure of meeting Andreas Eriksen at a charity do once. He was surprisingly down to earth, and VERY funny.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 26, 2020)

FastBananaCEO said:


> Had the pleasure of meeting Andreas Eriksen at a charity do once. He was surprisingly down to earth, and VERY funny.


You serious or joking? Was it in Norway


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 26, 2020)

@abmonger You have lost


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 27, 2020)

@abmonger is the battle over yet


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 27, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> @abmonger is the battle over yet


Not until Salih wins


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 27, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Not until Salih wins


It has been a great battle so far


----------



## Nisse (Sep 27, 2020)

JFL @ you if you voted for that mehmed


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 27, 2020)

Nisse said:


> JFL @ you if you voted for that mehmed
> View attachment 696312


You mean to say you voted Salih jfl


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 27, 2020)

@abmonger i kinda wish you made the votes public now tbh


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 27, 2020)

@abmonger read above post


----------



## warpsociety (Sep 27, 2020)

this pic is a male aesthetic mastapiece


----------



## Ocelot (Sep 27, 2020)

imo eriksen


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 27, 2020)

Man the battle is almost even I expected Eriksen to be up by 4 votes


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 27, 2020)

@abmonger Eriksen won


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 27, 2020)

@abmonger 



so did Eriksen win then


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 27, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> @abmonger
> 
> 
> 
> so did Eriksen win then


No


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 27, 2020)

abmonger said:


> No


Poll says otherwise


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 27, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> Poll says otherwise


The polls are rigged


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Sep 29, 2020)

spiderchad said:


> @DrunkenSailor @Darkstrand get in here!


I like both but I think Eriksen slightly mogs due to more masculine looks.


----------



## 6485b025t (Sep 29, 2020)

DrunkenSailor said:


> I like both but I think Eriksen slightly mogs due to more masculine looks.


----------



## DrunkenSailor (Sep 29, 2020)

abmonger said:


> View attachment 700169


----------



## Austrian Oak (Sep 29, 2020)

@abmonger Eriksen won give it up


----------



## 6485b025t (Nov 17, 2020)

Jfl at the clowns who voted eriksen


----------



## Austrian Oak (Nov 24, 2020)

abmonger said:


> Jfl at the clowns who voted eriksen


----------



## Austrian Oak (Nov 24, 2020)

@abmonger it's a bloody tie right now


----------



## Austrian Oak (Dec 12, 2020)

Eriksen needs to win again


----------



## Austrian Oak (Feb 8, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Feb 8, 2021)

abmonger said:


> At the request of @spiderchad
> 
> View attachment 695258
> View attachment 695264
> ...



Atesh mogs 

Eriksen look like a monke


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 4, 2021)

Bump @JustMewbrah


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 4, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> Bump @JustMewbrah


What is the point of this? Eriksen mogs this dude to the bottom of the ocean.


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 4, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> What is the point of this? Eriksen mogs this dude to the bottom of the ocean.


@6485b025t


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 4, 2021)

How tf are they nearly tied


Austrian Oak said:


> Bump @JustMewbrah


Eriksen in some random selfie




Atesh Salih in some papparazi photo


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 4, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> @6485b025t


Oh god don’t tag him, isn’t he the dude that said Cavill was a normie at best?


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 4, 2021)

Eriksen mogs him like 4psl difference


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 4, 2021)

Newone said:


> Eriksen mogs him like 4psl difference


Jfl not 4sl difference salih is like 6.5psl Eriksen 8psl. Salih is carried heavily by eye area though


----------



## Deleted member 4438 (Jul 4, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> Jfl not 4sl difference salih is like 6.5psl Eriksen 8psl. Salih is carried heavily by eye area though








this guy is giga overrated


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 4, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> Oh god don’t tag him, isn’t he the dude that said Cavill was a normie at best?
> View attachment 1208931


He made the thread


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 4, 2021)

Newone said:


> View attachment 1208945
> 
> 
> this guy is giga overrated


It's cause he has one of the best eye areas in the world


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 4, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> Jfl not 4sl difference salih is like 6.5psl Eriksen 8psl. Salih is carried heavily by eye area though


I actually think he is like max 6 now unfrauded. I used to think 6.5-6.75 as well, but he really does look like shit in candids


----------



## muhammaddeen233 (Jul 4, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> Jfl not 4sl difference salih is like 6.5psl Eriksen 8psl. Salih is carried heavily by eye area though


yeah more like 3.5 psl difference


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 4, 2021)

muhammaddeen233 said:


> yeah more like 3.5 psl difference
> 
> View attachment 1208961
> View attachment 1208959


Eriksen is 8psl you can't get any higher than 8psl


----------



## muhammaddeen233 (Jul 4, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> Eriksen is 8psl you can't get any higher than 8psl


salih is normie, eriksen is gigachad


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jul 4, 2021)

muhammaddeen233 said:


> yeah more like 3.5 psl difference
> 
> View attachment 1208961
> View attachment 1208959


Eriksen also has the best eye area on planet earth he is like an alien from another planet


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 4, 2021)

Austrian Oak said:


> Eriksen is 8psl you can't get any higher than 8psl


everyone has flaws tbh, no such thing as 8. I’d sY hexum and Drago are closer tbf


----------



## muhammaddeen233 (Jul 4, 2021)

JustMewbrah said:


> everyone has flaws tbh, no such thing as 8. I’d sY hexum and Drago are closer tbf


yeah man, these three are highest psl guys from frontal
least flaws


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 4, 2021)

O’Pry, hexum, and Drago and Eriksen are the four highest psl faces imo


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jul 4, 2021)

muhammaddeen233 said:


> yeah man, these three are highest psl guys from frontal
> least flaws
> 
> View attachment 1208970
> ...


We literally posted the exact same thing lol


----------



## Deleted member 13928 (Jul 10, 2021)

6485b025t said:


> It’s over son. Take the Atesh Salih pill.


Some people here think Salih gets mogged by this -


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Jul 10, 2021)

Salih destroys him
eriksen only winning cuz of jbw in this forum


----------

